
Hacker News Classifier and Categorizer - tomw1808
http://www.newscombinator.com/2015-05-16
======
primaryobjects
There was another project like this posted a few weeks ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9491978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9491978),
and I have the same question for this one. :)

Why did you decide to use a supervised learning approach for this? You're
hard-coding the categories in this manner.

You could try using clustering instead (K-means) to group the posts together
into their own categories. This is similar to a "trending topics" approach,
where the categories could change each day.

On a side note, the domain name is terribly confusing.

~~~
tomw1808
I have tried different clustering methods before, but did not receive enough
satisfying results. Especially I had a look in what carrot can do, because I
find the library pretty cool itself. That its built in Solr and can do
everything on the fly was just a bonus. But the entities change too much,
there is not enough similar data (each day) which result in poor clustering,
the clusters are not meaningful - no matter what I did. Probably I did
something wrong. After all, I wanted to look into that a little bit later
again. And the main purpose was actually not provide a reader-App with hard-
coded categories. The main purpose was a feed which is my personal "top news"
based on what I "liked" before - having my own categories. Ping me on
thomas@newscombinator dot com and I'll shoot you a beta login, maybe you'll
find it useful.

The confusion of the name is already well noted, and a "re-branding" is not
excluded. Considering its not even a real product, its weird to talk about a
rebranding though :) - Paul forgive me the confusing naming. I had nagrgtr.com
before (for News-Aggregator), but I found that domain not-so-good (=sucks) as
well. I guess I will sit down again and brainstorm a little bit - suggestions
welcome.

Thanks for the feedback. Tom

------
frade33
you don't build a product around a product with 90% same name, it took me 5
min to figure your blog is not of ycombinator, at first seriously, i rejoiced
as a designer, that 'finally' design is showing signs of improvments. but only
to find, it was of a side-project built around ycombinators's news section.
bad choice of name. project is cool.

I know it does not matter to ycombinator, because they are cool guys. but know
the 'consumer confusion' thing?

~~~
rch
I had the opposite reaction: good name and idea, but the link takes me to a
page with a big image, the link to the reader app is tiny, and the app itself
is heavy with JS. I'd rather the design was rethought than the name...

~~~
frade33
probably being a 34 years old ceo sucks. :) that looks at things a lot
differently. and have to deal with things which people call it 'shit happens'.
I am only rejoicing when it does not. and it's very rare.

copyright act is entirely and solely built around 'consumer confusion'. anyway
;) there is apple bank
[https://www.applebank.com/](https://www.applebank.com/) with apple in their
logo too ;) but a slight resemblance in design language resulted in 1 billion
fine to samsung. reason., former does not cause consumer confusion and the
later did or tried to steal the thunder immorally.

and i did mention, project is cool. it's bookmarked in the same folder where i
have hackernews ;)

but generally i tend not to like anything that tries to steal the thunder
immorally... in this case, if the OP tries to monetize this app with the same
domain name, it would be immoral and would delete it from my bookmarks.

------
gedrap
Similar projects (various readers for HN) keep popping up from time to time.
I'll put on my startup hat and say that there's a market for it, at least an
indication that there's a problem :)

~~~
tomw1808
Lets not call it a problem, lets call it an opportunity. Perfection lies in
the eye of the beholder...

Everyone feels different about HN. The community is great, the content is
awesome, but the topics are too diverse for my own feeling. There seems to be
no real "Ycombinator HN is about ..." except of [mixed IT]. You find
everything, from Blogs about food to latest 0-day sec-vuln. Lifestyle,
Marketing, Management, name it. Its not surprising that there are plenty of
readers out there. I don't say I make everything better, best or worse. I just
say _I_ make it the way _I_ like it and how _I_ want to read HN. If someone
else likes that too, fine. In the meantime I'm happy to have a new side-
project in my portfolio which others may find useful as well :).

My 2 cents.

------
tomw1808
Well, that escalated quickly :) If there are any questions, ama, more than
happy to answer (if I can).

~~~
diimdeep
I had idea, it is basically hackernews feed but with tags or grouped somehow.
Can you provide hackernews feed with links being tagged in some nice way ?
Might be helpfull to quickly sweep through what is interesting and what not.

~~~
tomw1808
great idea, noted. Color coded? or with icons? any preferences? or just
badges?

